# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Πρωινο foroum

## jiujitSu

8 aspradia augwn
1 krokos aygou
2 fetes gouda
100gr galopoula
4 fetes tost sikalews
1 koutalaki boutyro

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλό! Αν και τα λιπαρά με πρώτη ματιά φαίνονται τσιμπιμένα, μπορούν να διακαιολογηθούν σε περίοδο αύξησης βάρους και στην φάση του πρωινού γεύματος...

Γενικά θα προτιμούσα περισσότερους συνθετους (ή και απλούς) υδατάνθρακες και λιγότερα λιπαρά.

Ο τίτλος πάντως παραπέμπει αλλού .  :01. Wink:  

Muscleboss

----------


## theodore_tsi

Αν το gouda γινόταν κάποιο light τυρί (πχ Τρικαλινό Light) κ το κουταλάκι βούτυρο (Άλτις βλέπω) γινόταν Becel Pro-activ extra light (23 gr fat/100) τότε τα λιπαρά θα έπεφταν.....

Πολύ καλό πάντως σαν πρωινό......  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## sprinter60

Μετά από αυτά που είδα πάω να φάω...

----------


## pushhead

καλα 75γρ πρωτεινης???απο οτι ξερω ο οργανισμος μπορει αφομοιωσει γυρω στα 30γρ σε καθε γευμα....ολα τα αλλα τα κατουρας!!!αλλα πες μου κατι...τα 8 ασπραδια ποσα γρ πρωτεινης θεωρεις εσυ οτι εχουν???νομιζω οτι καπου υπαρχει λαθος!!!

----------


## sprinter60

> καλα 75γρ πρωτεινης???απο οτι ξερω ο οργανισμος μπορει αφομοιωσει γυρω στα 30γρ σε καθε γευμα....ολα τα αλλα τα κατουρας!!!αλλα πες μου κατι...τα 8 ασπραδια ποσα γρ πρωτεινης θεωρεις εσυ οτι εχουν???νομιζω οτι καπου υπαρχει λαθος!!!


Θεωρείς ότι ο οργανισμός ενός ατόμου 60 Kg που κάνει καθιστική ζωή και ενός αθλητή 100 kg "αφομοιώνει" την ίδια ποσότητα πρωτείνης; Μια μερίδα κρέας ή ψάρι έχει συνήθως περισσότερο από 75 gr πρωτείνη. Άσε που το τι σημαίνει "αφομοιώνει" είναι μια συζήτηση απο μόνη της...

Και για την ιστορία αυτά τα 30 gr πρωτείνης ανά γεύμα έχουν προκύψει ως εξής:

Κάποιος έκανε την ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ότι ένας αθλητής βάρους 90 Kg χρειάζεται 2 gr πρωτείνης / Kg σωματικού βάρους. Συνεπώς ο υποθετικός αυτός αθλητής χρειάζεται 180 gr πρωτείνης. Στη συνέχεια μοίρασε το ποσό αυτό σε 6 γεύματα και... ορίστε τα 30 gr ανά γεύμα. Είναι μια καλή πρακτική συμβουλή το να στοχεύεις σε τουλάχιστον 30 gr πρωτείνης ανά γεύμα αλλά έχει παρεξηγηθεί σε τέτοιο βαθμό που πολλοί νομίζουν ότι αποτελεί κάποιο ακλόνητο επιστημονικό συμπέρασμα... Όχι, απλά αποτελεί μία συμβουλή βασισμένη σε τρεις αυθαίρετες υποθέσεις.

Το κάθε ασπράδι έχει 4-7 gr πρωτείνης ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του αβγού. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα λάθος, εκτός από τα αβγά, πρωτείνη έχουν η γαλοπούλα και το τυρί.

----------


## pushhead

δε σου μιλαω για υποθεσεις αλλα για γεγονοτα!!!αυτο που εκανες μολις πιστευω οτι ειναι υποθεση...για τον επιστημονα που υπεθεσε οτι ενας αθλητης 90 κιλων...πρεπει να τρωει 6 φορες...για αυτο μιλαω!!!πρωτη φορα το ακουω!!!σιγουρα ενας αθλητης θα πρεπει να περνει περισσοτερα συστατικα απο καποιον που κανει καθιστικη ζωη αλλα ποιος ειπε οτι ο μεσος ανθρωπος αφωμιωνει 30 γρ πρωτεινης στο γευμα?και οταν λες μια μεριδα κρεας η ψαρι εχει 75 γραμμαρια πρωτειηνης...ποσα γραμμαρια θεωρεις εσυ την μια μεριδα κρεας η ψαρι δηλαδη?

----------


## Muscleboss

Δεν υπάρχει καμία έρευνα που να δηλώνει ότι υπάρχει κάποιο μέγιστο όριο στην καταλάλωση πρωτείνης ανα γεύμα. Αντίθετα υπάρχουν έρευνες (όπως η παρακάτω) που αποδεικνύουν ότι αύξηση της ποσότητας πρωτείνης ανα γεύμα προάγει την πρωτεινική ισορροπία.

Dangin M, Boirie Y, Guillet C, Beaufrere B. 
*Influence of the protein digestion rate on protein turnover in young and elderly subjects. J Nutr. 2002, 132:3228S-33S.*

Τα 75γρ πρωτείνης ανα γεύμα ίσως βέβαια είναι πολλά για κάποιον αθλητή που χρειάζεται μόνο 200-220 γρ πρωτείνη τη μέρα, καθώς η *συνολική ποσότητα πρωτείνης πρέπει να καταναλώνεται ομοιόμορφα* μέσα στη μέρα και καθόλη τη διαρκεια των γευμάτων.


Muscleboss

----------


## sprinter60

> δε σου μιλαω για υποθεσεις αλλα για γεγονοτα!!!αυτο που εκανες μολις πιστευω οτι ειναι υποθεση...για τον επιστημονα που υπεθεσε οτι ενας αθλητης 90 κιλων...πρεπει να τρωει 6 φορες...για αυτο μιλαω!!!πρωτη φορα το ακουω!!!σιγουρα ενας αθλητης θα πρεπει να περνει περισσοτερα συστατικα απο καποιον που κανει καθιστικη ζωη αλλα ποιος ειπε οτι ο μεσος ανθρωπος αφωμιωνει 30 γρ πρωτεινης στο γευμα?και οταν λες μια μεριδα κρεας η ψαρι εχει 75 γραμμαρια πρωτειηνης...ποσα γραμμαρια θεωρεις εσυ την μια μεριδα κρεας η ψαρι δηλαδη?


Αυτό που έγραψα είναι ότι τα 30 gr πρωτείνης ανά γεύμα αποτελούν μια απλή συμβουλή και όχι ένα επιστημονικό συμπέρασμα. Επίσης έγραψα με ποιές απλές υποθέσεις θα μπορούσε να οδηγηθεί κανείς στο αυθαίρετο συμπέρασμα των 30 gr πρωτείνης ανά γεύμα (όχι δεν μίλησα για κάποιον "επιστήμονα" - πως σου ήρθε αυτό; ). Αφού νομίζεις ότι δεν είναι υπόθεση αλλά γεγονός, πρέπει να μου εξηγήσεις από που προκύπτει αυτό το νούμερο. Περιμένω.

Μιά μερίδα κρέας ή ψάρι θεωρώ ότι είναι 300-400 gr. Εύκολα αυτό δίνει 75 gr πρωτείνης. Εσύ πόσο κρέας τρώς; Το ζυγίζεις και πολλαπλασιάζεις με το ποσοστό πρωτείνης που περιέχει έτσι ώστε να μην ξεπεράσεις τα 30 gr πρωτείνης; Μην ξεχάσεις ότι και το ψωμί, ζυμαρικά κ.λ.π. έχουν πρωτείνη. Πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις και από εκεί, γιατί αλλιώς μπορεί να φτάσεις τα 35 gr... Όσοι γνωστοί σου δεν γυμνάζονται τι κάνουν; Προφανώς δεν αφομοιώνουν τόσο πολύ πρωτείνη και φαντάζομαι ότι ακολουθούν την ίδια διαδικασία. Έτσι ένα κοτόπουλο πρέπει να το μοιραστούν καμμιά 20αρα άνθρωποι και με ένα κοτέτσι την βολεύει μιά πόλη για ένα μήνα. Όλα αυτά για να μην ξεπεράσουμε τα 30 gr πρωτείνης ανά γεύμα...

Αυτό που λέει ο Muscleboss είναι σωστό. Πρωτείνη πρέπει να περιλαμβάνουν όλα τα γεύματα και βέβαια η ποσότητα (και το είδος) θα καθοριστούν από την χρονική στιγμή που θα καταναλωθούν καθώς και από την συνολική ποσότητα πρωτείνης που χρειάζεται κάποιος. Όμως δεν ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου αν κάποιος φάει μια φυσιολογική ποσότητα κρέατος...

----------


## theodore_tsi

Μιας κ βγήκε ήδη ένα τέτοιο τόπικ (αλλά κλειδώθηκε) ας βάλω κ εγώ το δικό μου πρωινό...

Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν:

1 cottage cheese
300ml Άπαχο γάλα
15γρ Δημητριακά (Special K)
1 μπανάνα
5 ασπράδια αυγού



Αφού φάμε το cottage ξεκινάει η διαδικασία παρασκευής του ροφήματος



Βάζουμε όλα τα υλικά σε ένα μπλέντερ όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω, χτυπάμε κ καταναλώνουμε άμεσα.














Διατροφικά Στοιχεία:





Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας.....

ΥΓ. Εντός ολίγων ημερών τα ασπράδια θʼ αντικατασταθούν με  συμπλήρωμα πρωτεΐνης.....

----------


## asdf

Εγω δεν θα πω αμα ειναι διατροφικα καλο το πρωινο αλλα τετοια ποστ πραγματικα ειναι παρα πολυ δυνατα και νομιζω οτι ανεβαζουν το επιπεδο του φορουμ παρα πολυ (γιατι πολυ απλα δεν δημιουργουνται αποριες... photos, πινακες διατροφικων αξιων ολα complete   :01. Wink:  ) . Οσοι ξερουν οπωσδηποτε να συνεχισουν με τετοια ποστς. Πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο   :01. Smile:

----------


## billys15

ωραιο πρωινο,αλλα γιατι νομιζω οτι τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ειναι υπεραρκετα; ή μηπως κανω λαθος; επισης,δεν πιστευω να βαζεις τα αυγα ωμα μεσα στο μπλεντερ,γιατι ενας γνωστος του πατερα μου επαθε σαλμονελα επειδη εκανε κατι τετοιο! οποτε προσεχε

----------


## theodore_tsi

> ωραιο πρωινο,αλλα γιατι νομιζω οτι τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ειναι υπεραρκετα; ή μηπως κανω λαθος; επισης,δεν πιστευω να βαζεις τα αυγα ωμα μεσα στο μπλεντερ,γιατι ενας γνωστος του πατερα μου επαθε σαλμονελα επειδη εκανε κατι τετοιο! οποτε προσεχε


Το θέμα με το ποσοστό πρωτεΐνης εξετάστηκε κ στο topic που είπα ότι κλειδώθηκε....ρίξε μια μάτια κ θα βρεις την απάντηση....

Τώρα όσο για τη σαλμονέλα......Πάλι θα σε παραπέμψω σε αναζήτηση σε search engines για το τι είναι η σαλμονέλα.....τι πιθανότητες έχεις να πάθεις (στατιστικά)......τι μπορεί να σου κάνει καθώς κ τρόπους να καταλάβεις αν ένα αυγό έχει σαλμονελα έτσι ώστε να μην το καταναλώσεις....

ΥΓ. Πάντως επειδή πάντα υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να την πατήσει (όχι όμως με τραγικές συνέπειες για άτομα που είναι υγιή) κάποιος, γι' αυτό έγραψα παραπάνω ότι σε λίγες μέρες θα αντικατασταθεί από συμπλήρωμα πρωτεΐνης....Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε δηλαδή 8)

----------


## asdf

Eξαλου οση πρωτεινη δεν μπορει να αφομοιωσει ο οργανισμος την αποβαλει μεσω της αφοδευσης ως γνωστων...οποτε no problem

----------


## jiujitSu

Ta auga den einai swsto na katanalwnontai wma idika se tetoies posothtes giati sto aspradi tou augou periexete kai mia prwteinh h Αβιδίνη(avidine) pou paei kai syndeetai me thn Βιοτίνη mia shmantikh vitaminh tou symplegmatos B kai thn ka8ista anenergh.Sto brasmeno augo omws h avidinh katastrefete me thn zesth kai xanei afthn thn idiotita ths opote afhnei hsyxh thn biotinh.
H biotinh sto swma symmetexei se polles metabolikes antidraseis opws h glykoneogenhsh h syn8esh twn liparwn oksewn kai alla.
Ta symptwmata ellepshs biotinhs afwroun kyriws to derma kai ta malia(kshrodermia,falakra kai alla) alla mporoun na parousiastoun kai neurologikes diataraxes.
Epishs sto aspradi tou aygoy periexete kai to ωοβλεννοειδές(ovomucoid) pou anastelei thn leitourgeia ths Θρυψίνης(trypsin) enos enzymou poy me apla logia 8a legame oti boh8aei sthn pepsh twn prwteinwn(dhladh tis kobei se mikrotera peptidia h aminoksea oste na xrhsimopoih8oun apo ton organismo).

Opote an den rixneis meta  to meigma sto thgani kalhtera antikatesthse ta ayga me whey,   :01. Wink:  .


Oson afora thn dynatothta aporofhshs prwteinhs pou anaferete synexeia egw ena tha sas pw.Palaiotera pou o an8rwpos zouse se sphlies kai kynhgouse h diatrofh tou htan kyriws prwteines kai lipos.Etrwge panw apo 3kg kreas thn mera kai oi 8ermidikes tou anagkes htan terasties.Oi ereunes pou exoun ginei den eginan taizontas ta 'peiramatozwa' mono prwteinh alla meikth diaita.O organismos ama bre8ei sta zoria kaiei oti tou petakseis.
OPOTE STFU ALL  :01. Evil:

----------


## marvin

> Ετσι είναι φιλενάδα. Η ομορφιά (το ωραίο σώμα) απαιτεί θυσίες.......................
> Εκανα την καρδιά μου πέτρα λοιπόν και είπα ΤΕΡΜΑ Η ΖΑΧΑΡΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΦΕ.


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## exkaliber

> Το πρωινό μου...
> Μία μεγάλη φέτα ψωμί με βούτυρο και μαρμελάδα.
> Ενα μεγάλο κομμάτι κεικ.
> Ενα μπολ με γάλα πλήρες και κορν φλεικσ.
> Μια ζεστή σοκολάτα.
> Ενα μεγάλο ποτήρι φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκάλι.
> Λίγα κουλουράκια κανέλας.
> 5-6 τηγανήτες με μέλι.
> Μια μερίδα λουκουμάδες.
> Και ένα καφέ φίλτρου χωρίς καθόλου ζάχαρη.



σε εναν μηνα ολα αυτα?  :01. Unsure: 

γτ τοσες θερμιδες??

----------


## PEGY

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ :

1 ώριμο ροδάκινο σε κομμάτια με λίγο κανέλα συν ελάχιστο νερό, το ζέστανα σε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι μέχρι να βγάλει τα ζουμιά του κ να γίνει σαν μαρμελάδα. Η ίδια διαδικασία γίνεται κ με φράουλες, μήλο κ.α.

έφτιαξα κανονικά χυλό από βρώμη με νερό κ απο πάνω έριξα την αυτοσχέδια μαρμελάδα, λίγα αμύγδαλα κ έγινε μούρλια ! :01. Razz: 

χθές αντί για χυλό ως βάση έφτιαξα πιτάκι.

----------


## Txc

Το πρωινο μου:

20γρ whey σε 300 μλ νερο...
1 κεσεδακι γιαουρτι 0% στραγγιστο με 40γρ βρωμη
1 πορτοκαλι
1 πολυβιταμινη

----------


## Spyrous

21/6/2011
 3 ασπραδια
40γρ βρωμη
 1.5ποτηρι γαλα
  2χουφτες σταδιδες 1χουφτα αμυγδαλα
 και πριν τα φαω ολλα αυτα σε πιτακι πριν 30λεπτα εφαγα  μια κ.γ γυρη οfficial απο χαλκιδικη παραγωγο δεν υπαρχει η μυρωδια και η γευση .... TOP

----------


## tolis93

> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ :
> 
> 1 ώριμο ροδάκινο σε κομμάτια με λίγο κανέλα συν ελάχιστο νερό, το ζέστανα σε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι μέχρι να βγάλει τα ζουμιά του κ να γίνει σαν μαρμελάδα. Η ίδια διαδικασία γίνεται κ με φράουλες, μήλο κ.α.
> 
> έφτιαξα κανονικά χυλό από βρώμη με νερό κ απο πάνω έριξα την αυτοσχέδια μαρμελάδα, λίγα αμύγδαλα κ έγινε μούρλια !
> 
> χθές αντί για χυλό ως βάση έφτιαξα πιτάκι.


 μωλις βρηκα τι θα φτιαξω αυριο για πρωινο.πηρα και κατι βερικοκα...τα πιανεις κ κοβονται...μαρμελαδα για ολους παιδια!

----------


## tolis93

> 21/6/2011
>  3 ασπραδια
> 40γρ βρωμη
>  1.5ποτηρι γαλα
>   2χουφτες σταδιδες 1χουφτα αμυγδαλα
>  και πριν τα φαω ολλα αυτα σε πιτακι πριν 30λεπτα εφαγα  μια κ.γ γυρη οfficial απο χαλκιδικη παραγωγο δεν υπαρχει η μυρωδια και η γευση .... TOP


εχει καμια σχεση με το μελι?καλυτερη χειροτερη?μιλαω φυσικα κ για θρεπτικα συστατικα κ για γευση.απο θερμιδες κ περιεκτικοτητα τι παιζει?σα το μελι ειναι?γιατι ρωταω τοσα πολλα?? :01. Razz:

----------


## the_trooper

7.00-> 1 scoop whey
7.30-> 1 μπανάνα
8.00-9.30-> Προπόνηση
9.45-> 150γρ μακαρόνι, 100γρ μοσχάρι

Γ@μω τα ωράρια μου, με δουλεια και εξεταστική, ούτε πρωινό σαν άνθρωπος, ακου μοσχάρι στις 10 το πρωί  :08. Evil Fire:   :02. Bang Head:

----------


## PEGY

> μωλις βρηκα τι θα φτιαξω αυριο για πρωινο.πηρα και κατι βερικοκα...τα πιανεις κ κοβονται...μαρμελαδα για ολους παιδια!


Μιάμ μιάμ.....

----------


## Spyrous

> εχει καμια σχεση με το μελι?καλυτερη χειροτερη?μιλαω φυσικα κ για θρεπτικα συστατικα κ για γευση.απο θερμιδες κ περιεκτικοτητα τι παιζει?σα το μελι ειναι?γιατι ρωταω τοσα πολλα??


Nαι εχει τα παντα η γυρη φυσικη ντοπα την αποκαλουν πολλοι και απο 8εμα 8ερμιδες καμια σχεση με το μελι μερα με νυχτα το προτινω αλλα πρεπει να παρεισ καλη απο παραγωγο χερι με χερι που λεμε με παραγωγο απο μαγιαζια μην εμπιστεβεσαι...

----------


## gym

βρε βρε με τα ωραια τα φρουτακια.... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Nαι εχει τα παντα η γυρη φυσικη ντοπα την αποκαλουν πολλοι και απο 8εμα 8ερμιδες καμια σχεση με το μελι μερα με νυχτα το προτινω αλλα πρεπει να παρεισ καλη απο παραγωγο χερι με χερι που λεμε με παραγωγο απο μαγιαζια μην εμπιστεβεσαι...


εχω γειτονακι που εχει δικιες του παραγωγες στην αραχοβα βρισκω βιολογικοτατη.και δε με λες σα το μελι ειναι αυτο το μαραφετι?εννοω ειναι σε σκονη πως ειναι?δε βρισκω κατι στο ιντερνετ γαμωτο.ελπιζω να μην ειναι η γνωστη γυρη π μαζευεται την ανοιξη :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> εχω γειτονακι που εχει δικιες του παραγωγες στην αραχοβα βρισκω βιολογικοτατη.και δε με λες σα το μελι ειναι αυτο το μαραφετι?εννοω ειναι σε σκονη πως ειναι?δε βρισκω κατι στο ιντερνετ γαμωτο.ελπιζω να μην ειναι η γνωστη γυρη π μαζευεται την ανοιξη


βασικα τα βρηκα ολα σε ενα αμερικανικο site η πεις στο κοπο να σαι καλα
οντως φενεται πολυ καλη...θα τη δοκιμασω

----------


## eri_87

> Αφου στερησε την ζαχαρη στον καφε τι να πω....εσυ αυτομαστιγωνεσαι..τιποτα δεν τρως....


χαχα... Πώς φαίνονται τα καλά κορίτσια! Μαρβίν μου, αν φας κάτι απόλα αυτά που αναφέρει η Μπέμπα μια χαρά κατεβαίνει σκέτος ο καφές!!!  :01. Mr. Green:  Μετά από γλυκό θες κάτι πικρούτσιο να στανιάρεις....  :01. Razz:  
Ενώ εσύ πίνεις τον καφέ να νιώσεις τη γλύκα στον ουρανίσκο σου χωρίς θερμίδες! Ε, τί να λέμε τώρα!!!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## PEGY

> Το πρωινό μου...
> Μία μεγάλη φέτα ψωμί με βούτυρο και μαρμελάδα.
> Ενα μεγάλο κομμάτι κεικ.
> Ενα μπολ με γάλα πλήρες και κορν φλεικσ.
> Μια ζεστή σοκολάτα.
> Ενα μεγάλο ποτήρι φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκάλι.
> Λίγα κουλουράκια κανέλας.
> 5-6 τηγανήτες με μέλι.
> Μια μερίδα λουκουμάδες.
> Και ένα καφέ φίλτρου χωρίς καθόλου ζάχαρη.


Το πρωί πρέπει να τρώμε ένα γερό γεύμα. Πέσατε να τη φάτε την κοπελα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> HeY!!
> Επειδη ειμαι 3λυκειου και δεν εχω χρονο κα8ολου για να αφηνω την γυμναστικη το απογευμα κανω 7μεχρι τις 8παρα πριν παω σχολειο και παει καπως ετσι..
> 8:00 1scoop whey
> 10παρα ενα τοσο με 2γαλοπουλα!


φιλε καλο θα ηταν(συμβουλη μ)αν δεν εχεις θεμα να χασεις λιπος κτλπ μωλις ξυπνας να τη χτυπας μια μπανανουλα...καλα σε 45 λεπτα βγαζεις προγραμμα?ωραιος...

----------


## George007

παιδες εγω ξυπναω 4.30 και παιρνω την πρωτεινη για να αποροφηθη και μετα σηκωνομαι στισ 7 και τρωω και παιρνω την πολυβιταμινη κανω βλακια?

----------


## tolis93

> παιδες εγω ξυπναω 4.30 και παιρνω την πρωτεινη για να αποροφηθη και μετα σηκωνομαι στισ 7 και τρωω και παιρνω την πολυβιταμινη κανω βλακια?


εξαρταται ποτε εχεις φαει τελευταια φορα.εγω θα κοπαναγα καζεινη πριν κοιμηθω στη θεση σ.κανενα γιαουρτακι πχ.η καζεινη σε σκονη με γαλα απαχο.κανα τετοιο

----------


## George007

> εξαρταται ποτε εχεις φαει τελευταια φορα.εγω θα κοπαναγα καζεινη πριν κοιμηθω στη θεση σ.κανενα γιαουρτακι πχ.η καζεινη σε σκονη με γαλα απαχο.κανα τετοιο


κοιτα τελευταια φορα τρωω γυρω στισ 11 το βραδυ...το θεμα του πρωινου με προβληματιζει λιγο...τι λες να κανω να το αλλαξω και να τα παιρνω ολα μαζι οταν ξυπναω?? δηλαδη να σηκονομαι να παιρνω την πρωτεινι να τρωω 2 τοστ με γαλα και μετα την πολυβιταμινη η να το αφησω ωσ εχεχει?

----------


## tolis93

> κοιτα τελευταια φορα τρωω γυρω στισ 11 το βραδυ...το θεμα του πρωινου με προβληματιζει λιγο...τι λες να κανω να το αλλαξω και να τα παιρνω ολα μαζι οταν ξυπναω?? δηλαδη να σηκονομαι να παιρνω την πρωτεινι να τρωω 2 τοστ με γαλα και μετα την πολυβιταμινη η να το αφησω ωσ εχεχει?


ε ναι δε νομιζω να χεις προβλημα ετσι.πινε τη πρωτεινουλα σου ψησε τα τοστακια σ κουμπωσε τα μετα κ εισαι αρχοντας.παντως εγω για πρωινο θα ετρωγα κ κανενα φρουτο με μελι βοηθαει λογω αυξησης ινσουλινης κ το πρωι το θες.παντως το βραδυ βαζε κ 100 γρ γιαουρτι στο βραδυνο σ.σιγα παρε ενα κομπλε με 2.90 το 1 κιλο σε κουβα κ σ βγαζει 10ημερο.καζεινη τιγκα το γιαουρτι.οοοοτι καλυτερο αν δν θες να τρως 1 γιαουρτι πριν τον υπνο.απλα πολυ μανουβρα αυτο το πραγμα να ξυπνας χωρις λογο.καντο λιγο καιρο κ θα δεις οτι θα σαι οκ κ ετσι με το πρωινο τη πρωτεινη.κ δε θα χαλας κ τν υπνο σ.το πρωι εχουμε κ παραπανω αποροφηση πρωτεινης απο οσο ξερω

----------


## George007

γιαουρτι 2% τρωω με καριδια και μελη το βραδυ γυρο στησ 10-11..δηλαδη λες να ξυπναω και να τα παιρνω ολα το πρωι?

----------


## tolis93

> γιαουρτι 2% τρωω με καριδια και μελη το βραδυ γυρο στησ 10-11..δηλαδη λες να ξυπναω και να τα παιρνω ολα το πρωι?


εφοσον τρως γιαουρτι το βραδυ εννοειται...

----------


## Chris92

1η φορα σημερα το εκανα, εβαλα απο πανω μπανανα,μηλο,κανελα και μελι και ηταν  :02. Rocking:

----------


## franky94

Σκεφτομαι και εγω για πιτακι το απογευμα ομελετα δεν με χορτενει πολυ!!λιγη μερεντα επιτρεπεται??βασικα ειναι ωραια με το πιτακι?
η καλυτερα μελι?

----------


## ginus

> Σκεφτομαι και εγω για πιτακι το απογευμα ομελετα δεν με χορτενει πολυ!!λιγη μερεντα επιτρεπεται??βασικα ειναι ωραια με το πιτακι?
> η καλυτερα μελι?


αλλο το πιτακι αλλο η ομελετα...με μελι...υποτιθεται δεν θες κακα λιπαρα και σακχαρα υψηλου γλυκαιμικου απο το πουθενα

----------


## venom1987

> Σκεφτομαι και εγω για πιτακι το απογευμα ομελετα δεν με χορτενει πολυ!!λιγη μερεντα επιτρεπεται??βασικα ειναι ωραια με το πιτακι?
> η καλυτερα μελι?


μερεντα????πλακα κανεις???
υποτιθεται το φτιαχνεις γιατι ειναι φιτ και δεν παχαινει....!!!!!!!
τωρα αμα αρχιζεις και βαζεις παχυντικα πραγματα αστο ....

και φυσικα το μελι ειναι καλυτερο , δεν παχαινει μεχρι 2 κουτ.σ παραπανω ξεφευγεις λιγο και δινει τελεια γευση....

----------


## tolis93

> μερεντα????πλακα κανεις???
> υποτιθεται το φτιαχνεις γιατι ειναι φιτ και δεν παχαινει....!!!!!!!
> τωρα αμα αρχιζεις και βαζεις παχυντικα πραγματα αστο ....
> 
> και φυσικα το μελι ειναι καλυτερο , δεν παχαινει μεχρι 2 κουτ.σ παραπανω ξεφευγεις λιγο και δινει τελεια γευση....


το δε παχαινει μαρεσε.δλδ αν εχει φτιαξει μια πιτα βρωμης με 10 ασπραδια 5 κροκους 10 κ σουπας βρωμη κ βαλε 2μισι κουταλιες σουπας μελι παει παχυνε :01. Mr. Green:  εξαρταται κ τι αλλο τρως μεσα στη μερα.ποτε το τρως κτλπ.οσο για τη μερεντα.οκ θες σοκολατιτσα?τραβα παρε ενα σιροπι σοκολατας με γλυκαντικα στη χειροτερη κ βαζε 1 κουταλακι τ γλυκου.κ αυτο επειδη δν εχει λιπαρα κ τετοια.ιδια γευση δν θα χει.θες σοκολατα παρε στη τελικη καθαρο κακαο κ βαζε 1 κ γλυκου στο μειγμα σου πριν το ψησεις σιγα

----------


## ginus

> το δε παχαινει μαρεσε.δλδ αν εχει φτιαξει μια πιτα βρωμης με 10 ασπραδια 5 κροκους 10 κ σουπας βρωμη κ βαλε 2μισι κουταλιες σουπας μελι παει παχυνε εξαρταται κ τι αλλο τρως μεσα στη μερα.ποτε το τρως κτλπ.οσο για τη μερεντα.οκ θες σοκολατιτσα?τραβα παρε ενα σιροπι σοκολατας με γλυκαντικα στη χειροτερη κ βαζε 1 κουταλακι τ γλυκου.κ αυτο επειδη δν εχει λιπαρα κ τετοια.ιδια γευση δν θα χει.θες σοκολατα παρε στη τελικη καθαρο κακαο κ βαζε 1 κ γλυκου στο μειγμα σου πριν το ψησεις σιγα


μιλας σχεδον για την καθημερινοτητα μου :01. Mr. Green:  ντξ 5 αυγα ολοκληρα...αλλα στα αλλα επεσες ακριβως...εξαρταται το ποτε το τρως και τι αναγκες εχει ο οργανισμος σου...οχι δεν εχω παχυνει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## franky94

μια ερωτηση εκανα μωρε σιγα!!η μερεντα σε ολους μας αρεσει!! :01. Razz:  μελακι και αγιος ο θεος!!!

----------


## venom1987

> το δε παχαινει μαρεσε.δλδ αν εχει φτιαξει μια πιτα βρωμης με 10 ασπραδια 5 κροκους 10 κ σουπας βρωμη κ βαλε 2μισι κουταλιες σουπας μελι παει παχυνε εξαρταται κ τι αλλο τρως μεσα στη μερα.ποτε το τρως κτλπ.οσο για τη μερεντα.οκ θες σοκολατιτσα?τραβα παρε ενα σιροπι σοκολατας με γλυκαντικα στη χειροτερη κ βαζε 1 κουταλακι τ γλυκου.κ αυτο επειδη δν εχει λιπαρα κ τετοια.ιδια γευση δν θα χει.θες σοκολατα παρε στη τελικη καθαρο κακαο κ βαζε 1 κ γλυκου στο μειγμα σου πριν το ψησεις σιγα


εννοω οτι το νορμαλ δεν παχαινει 5-6 ασπραδια 1 κροκο και 50-100 γρ βρωμη και 1 κ.σ μελι 

τελειο γευμα.... :01. Wink:

----------


## jannous44

> Γιατι ετσι λιτοδιαιτο ?


γιατι ειχα βαρεθει καθε πρωι να καθομαι να τηγανιζω 4-5 αυγα και να κανω σεικερ με γαλα whey  βρωμη . μετεφερα σε αλλο γευμα το γαλα κ αντι για αυγα εβαλα whey για να τελειωνω στα μπαμ το πρωινο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> γιατι ειχα βαρεθει καθε πρωι να καθομαι να τηγανιζω 4-5 αυγα και να κανω σεικερ με γαλα whey  βρωμη . μετεφερα σε αλλο γευμα το γαλα κ αντι για αυγα εβαλα whey για να τελειωνω στα μπαμ το πρωινο


Ε καλα τηγανια και τσικνα πρωι με τη τσιμπλα στο ματι με τπτ. Αλλα αφου φτιαχνεις τη whey ριχτην σε ενα μπωλ βαλε και βρωμη ριξε και τα αμυγδαλα τπτ σταφιδες  κομπλε . Εκμεταλευσου το πρωτο γευμα σε ποσοτητες  και μακρος .

----------


## tolis93

μεχρι τωρα ηταν 2-3 weetabix η 100 γρ βρωμη 400 γρ γιαουρτι 2% 2 μηλα 25 γρ αμυγδαλα 1 κ γλκ μελι.
απο αυριο οπως το κοβω θα γινει 2 τοστ με κοτοπουλο κ τυρι 400 γρ γιαουρτι 2 μηλα 2-3 αυγα.
μετα το βλεπω να τα χωνω ολα στο μπλεντερ κ να τα κανω στυλ ροκυ...ειναι ιγο βαρετο να καθεσαι να ετοιμαζεις πρωινο γμτ

----------


## AntwnhsSs

εγω απ την αλλη δεν βαριεμαι  :01. Unsure: 
100γρ βρωμη 300μλ γαλα 5 ασπραδια 1 μηλο 1 μπανανα
οταν εχω σχολειο απο της 6:50 ειμαι ορθιος να ετημασω το πρωινο γιατι δεν μου βγενει ο χρονος και τρεχο μετα   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> εγω απ την αλλη δεν βαριεμαι 
> 100γρ βρωμη 300μλ γαλα 5 ασπραδια 1 μηλο 1 μπανανα
> οταν εχω σχολειο απο της 6:50 ειμαι ορθιος να ετημασω το πρωινο γιατι δεν μου βγενει ο χρονος και τρεχο μετα


 off topic αλλα αξιζει να σημειωσω οτι οταν εχεις το πρωι σχολειο(το κανα κ εγω περσι) ειναι ιερη διαδικασια το πρωινο.σηκωνεσαι βγαζεις ζυγαριες τηγανια κ ετσι και περνας το καλυτερο 20λεπτο της μερας στη κουζινα...

----------


## Gianna

> μεχρι τωρα ηταν 2-3 weetabix η 100 γρ βρωμη 400 γρ γιαουρτι 2% 2 μηλα 25 γρ αμυγδαλα 1 κ γλκ μελι.
> απο αυριο οπως το κοβω θα γινει 2 τοστ με κοτοπουλο κ τυρι 400 γρ γιαουρτι 2 μηλα 2-3 αυγα.
> μετα το βλεπω να τα χωνω ολα στο μπλεντερ κ να τα κανω στυλ ροκυ...ειναι ιγο βαρετο να καθεσαι να ετοιμαζεις πρωινο γμτ




Καλά, πέθανα στα γέλια με την ατάκα.... Ρε, αν έχεις χρόνο, το πρωινό είναι το καλύτερο γεύμα της ημέρας!!! Τώρα είδα το επόμενο ποστ. Τώρα μάλιστα, μιλάς σωστά....Και βέβαια πολλά συν, μιαμ μιαμ κλπ. ηχητικά εφέ στα weetabix!!!

----------


## gspyropo

ομελετα φουρνου με 8 ασπραδια και ενα ολοκληρο 2-3 ρυζογκοφρετες και 60 γρ γλυκοπατατα + 40 γρ αποξηραμενα φρουτα και ενα πρασινο μηλο....δεν μπορω το κουακερ πειναω οταν σηκωνωμαι το πρωι ...τι πρωι δηλαδη 4 και μιση τα μεσανυχτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Giannistzn

50γρ βρωμη
1 σκουπ whey 
10γρ κακαο

----------


## Spyrous

5 αυγα τηγανιτα ολοκληρα 
3φετες μαυρο ψημι με 3φετες γαλοπουλα και μουσταρδα!

----------


## tolis93

> [/COLOR]
> Καλά, πέθανα στα γέλια με την ατάκα.... Ρε, αν έχεις χρόνο, το πρωινό είναι το καλύτερο γεύμα της ημέρας!!! Τώρα είδα το επόμενο ποστ. Τώρα μάλιστα, μιλάς σωστά....Και βέβαια πολλά συν, μιαμ μιαμ κλπ. ηχητικά εφέ στα weetabix!!!


για μενα τα weetabix αποτελουν πλεον αγαπη.ειναι απο τα μαστ στο πρωινο.ασε π ειναι η ευκολη βρωμη...ζυγισμενα ετοιμα ειναι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## AntwnhsSs

> off topic αλλα αξιζει να σημειωσω οτι οταν εχεις το πρωι σχολειο(το κανα κ εγω περσι) ειναι ιερη διαδικασια το πρωινο.σηκωνεσαι βγαζεις ζυγαριες τηγανια κ ετσι και περνας το καλυτερο 20λεπτο της μερας στη κουζινα...


εχεις δικιο εδω, δεν ξερω ποτε περναει η ωρα , και τρελενομαι να φτιαχνω το πρωινο μου  :01. Smile: 
weetabix ειναι τρελα , παλια τα ετρωγα χωρις γαλα οπως ειναι (4-5 μαζει) 
σορρυ για το οφφ  :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

Σκιστικαμε σήμερα... 600 γρ γιαούρτι 60 γρ αμύγδαλα 15 γρ ταχινι 2 κ σ μέλι 1 μήλο 1 ακτινιδιο  120 γρ βρωμη

----------


## spartan77

σε μιξερ η μπλεντερ ριχνω το πρωι : 
βρωμη-μια μπανανα-ενα αυγο ωμο ολοκληρο-ξηρους καρπους(αμυγδαλα,φουντουκια) σκουπ πρωτεινης ( cream-cookies)-λιγο μελι-λιναροσπορο-και λιγο ταχινι!!!
η καθε τζουρα φτανει μεχρι να τα νυχια!  :01. Razz:  σουπερ γευση!
δοκιμαστε το!!!  :01. Wink:

----------


## s7p

1 ποτηρι πορτοκαλαδα
1 ποτηρι γαλα
1 μπολ γαλα με δημητριακα
1 μπανανα
1 μηλο 
1 τοστ τυρι-γαλοπουλα
2 φρυγανιες βουτυρο με μελι
1 μπολ φρουτοκρεμα
3 ασπραδι-1 ολοκληρο αυγο
.......... πως το βρισκεται?

----------


## noz1989

τιτανομεγιστοτεραστιο... :08. Turtle:

----------


## Sofo007

Λοιπόν, εδώ και τέσσερις μέρες έχω αρχίσει ενα πρωινό που μου βγήκε τυχαία από το μυαλό, αλλά πολύ πετυχημένο και γευστικό.
Πετάω μέσα στο σέικερ, κάπου στα ~200gr 2% γιαούρτι, άλλα ~100gr 1,5% γάλα, ~30gr πρωτείνη (myofusion prebiotic chocolate) και ~70gr κουάκερ μέχρι να γίνει ένα πιο παχύρευστο μείγμα, όχι να γίνει στερεό! Απλά να γίνει ελαφρώς πιο πηχτό. Και έτοιμο... δοκιμάστε το!
Νομίζω συνδυάζω ότι χρειάζεται για πρωινό, αν έχετε κάποια πρόταση θα χαρώ να την ακούσω... 

Αυτό βγάζει στα
γραμάρια	400
Θερμίδες	540,4
Πρωτεϊνη	45,5
Υδατάνθ	60,9
Λίπος		12,6

----------


## billy89

Δε σε εκνευρίζει που το κουάκερ δε διαλύεται και ενώ βγαίνει ρόφημα θέλει μάσημα? :01. Razz:

----------


## Sofo007

> Δε σε εκνευρίζει που το κουάκερ δε διαλύεται και ενώ βγαίνει ρόφημα θέλει μάσημα?


Μα δε το κάνω για ρόφημα αλλά για γεύμα, κάτι σαν γιαούρτι, αλλά αν δε ρίξεις πολύ μέσα πίνεται και πάλι...

----------


## al1975

Μπορέις να κάνεις και το εξής που κάνω εγώ.

Η συνταγή λίγο πολύ ίδια. Απλα μερικές φορές βάζω και καμια μπανάνα.

Βάλτα όλα σε στο μπλέντερ. Πρώτα όμως βάλε την βρώμη και θα γίνει σαν αλέυρι. Βάλε τα υπόλοιπα και πίνετε μιά χαρά.

Επίσης μπορέις να βάλεις στην αρχή και κανα ξυρό καρπό να γίνει σκόνη μαζί με την βρώμη.

----------


## Apostolis92

"3 ασπαραδια +1 ολοκληρο, 80gr βρωμη, περιπου 50gr φυστικοβουτηρο" => αυτα σε πιτακι.
250ml γαλα. και ειμαι σκασμενος!
μηπως το παρακανω με το φυστικοβουτυρο? :01. Razz:  (διαφορετικα δεν τρωγεται.. την μπανανα τη βαρεθηκα! τρωμε που τρωμε μια μετα την προπ..)

----------


## robgr77

Σήμερα

Πιτάκι με:
6 ασπράδια + 1 ολόκληρο, 160γρ βρώμη, 20γρ nesquik, ελάχιστο γάλα και μια κουταλιά φυστικοβούτυρο. Αυτά.

----------


## lila_1

> μια μπουγατσα και γαλα με ενα σκουπ πρωτεινη.λιτο και απεριττο


Σε μία ώρα πάλι πεινάω μ αυτό.........απορώ ! :08. Turtle:

----------


## koukoutsaki

Σωστη η Λιλα τελικα μονο η βρωμη χορταινει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

ναι! αν φας μαζί γιαούρτι,αυγά, φρούτα και μία κανάτα καφέ....  :08. Turtle:

----------


## koukoutsaki

Προτιμω γαλα βρωμη φρουτα δασους  λιγο μελι!! κ πριν παω γυμ λιγο σκετο καφε :01. Smile:

----------


## chili

καθε βραδυ ετοιμαζω σε ενα μπολακι 70γρ βρωμη σε σκονη 3 ασπραδια 2 αυγα και 1 φακελακι καπουτσινο, το πρωι σε πιατο και μικροκυματα.Ετοιμο σε λιγα λεπτα και χωρις πλυσιμο τηγανιου

----------


## Giannistzn

Προσωπικα αν ξερω οτι θα μεινω ωρες χωρις φαγητο

γιαουρτι - ταχινι - βρωμη ενα ωραιο πραμα σα στοκος ετοιμο για μερεμετι και 2-3 αυγα ολοκληρα. Εισαι κομπλε  :03. Thumb up: 

Αλλιως αναλογα την ορεξη και τη διαθεσιμοτητα του ψυγειου, αλλα παντα αρκετα λιπαρα και και πρωτεΐνη. Υδ/κα σε μετριες ποσοτητες

----------


## lila_1

xmmm...
εγώ είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς 
40 γραμ βρώμη
300 γραμ. τοταλ με μέλι-κανέλλα (διαφορετικά ομελέτα με 4 αυγά και whey)
ότι φρούτο υπάρχει
κανά λίτρο τσάι με γάλα-ζαχαρίνες
ένα μιξ με ξηροκάρπια-σταφίδες-κορνφλέιξ-τσιμπολογήματα
Και φυσικά ένα μισόλιτρο καφέ με γάλα για το τσιγάρο  :01. Razz:

----------


## koukoutsaki

σωστηηηηηηηηηηη ολα

δε μου φαινονται πολλα
για πρωινο μια χαρα ειναι  :01. Unsure:

----------


## lila_1

όχι κομπλέ είναι αν εξαιρέσουμε ότι το επόμενο δύωρο θα χρειαστεί να πάω για κατούρημα 3-4 φορές...

----------


## vaggan

ποιος μιμης ρε οταν ετρωγα εγω λουκανικα αυτος δεν μπορουσε να πει "μπεργκερ" :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## psonara

το πρωινο μου!δυναμωτικο,θρεπτικο,ευγεστο!
3 ολοκληρα χωριατικα αυγα,ψωμι ολικης με πολυ φυστικοβουτυρο,ταχινι και μελι και εναν φυσικο χυμο!τα μισα πορτοκαλι φαγωθηκαν κατα τη διαδικασια του στυψιματος! :01. Wink:

----------


## aris1994

επειδή ζήλεψα εδώ και το δικό μου πρωινό 



2 ολόκληρα αυγά,70 γραμ. κουάκερ,30 γραμ., φιστίκια αράπικα, 1,5 κουταλιά μέλι, 250 ml γάλα

----------


## Nive

> το πρωινο μου!δυναμωτικο,θρεπτικο,ευγεστο!
> 3 ολοκληρα χωριατικα αυγα,ψωμι ολικης με πολυ φυστικοβουτυρο,ταχινι και μελι και εναν φυσικο χυμο!τα μισα πορτοκαλι φαγωθηκαν κατα τη διαδικασια του στυψιματος!


Τουμπανο!!!!

----------


## Feth

Πραγματι τουμπανακια και της ψωναρας και του αρη!! ψωναρα θα στο αρπαξω το ψωμακι χαχα το ζηλεψα έχει και αρκετο peanut butter.


@αρη γιατι lacro Free? εχεις δυσανεξια?

----------


## aris1994

ναι έχω δυσανεξία στην λακτόζη!βέβαια με τυριά και γιαούρτια είμαι μια χαρά γιατί περνάνε και από πολλές ζυμώσεις οπότε δεν έχω θέμα εκεί,μόνο με το γάλα.Αυτή την περίοδο χρησιμοποιώ και μια πρωτείνη isolate για αυτό τον λόγο αν και το Σάββατο θα πάρω ένα φακελάκι gold standar να δω αν θα με πειράξει...

πάντως όπως βλέπεις το τρώμε το φαΐ μας!!!  :05. Biceps:

----------

